# Very old pic of roo taken with slingshot



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very old photo of a small roo.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice! How does the meat taste like?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Kangaroo meat is beautiful.

0 fat.

Very tasty, a bit tough.

Needs to be cooked slowly and for a while but man, it [email protected]#$#@n good!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I just wish I knew how to skin and treat the hide properly.

Kangaroo leather is very soft and I'm thinking would make the perfect pouch leather.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I just wish I knew how to skin and treat the hide properly.
> 
> Kangaroo leather is very soft and I'm thinking would make the perfect pouch leather.


Making leather(pic heavy)

http://www.bushcraftuk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62989&highlight=tanning+leather


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good shot! How heavy was it?

I use kangaroo leather for pouches! Perfect stuff!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Probably about 12-15 kilo. Was only a little one.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Where do the folks down there stand on 'roos at the moment. I seems one minute they are demanding a cull and the next they want to preserve them. I was given to understand you have a more than healthy population.
frosty2


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Farmers have it hard enough in dry times without loosing 20-30% of there crop to roos (even more in some remote areas). I'll turn up at a property on dusk and the farmers will just about give me there daughters to go knock as many over as possible.

The eastern grey as shown in the pic are a real problem. The red kangaroo however is under threat, mainly due to rabbits and camels. We don't shoot reds and I'd shoot anyone who did, they are a beautiful creature.

They have an interesting reproduction system that I think is unique to kangaroos only. The female is able to be impregnated and then hang onto the sperm for several years, choosing when to have offspring based on food supply. And when she does, can produce new young every 2-3 months. It's amazing how quickly they can reproduce when food is abundant.

Like anywhere, we are always met with a lot of protest, especially on the advertised government organised culls. I have to admit though, some of these protesters have some real balls, picketing property entries when they know we are all carrying high power rifles with thousands of rounds of ammunition. They don't seem to understand though, that nothing goes to waste and it is for there own good. We will tag and mark every animal dropped with a gps, and when we leave the property, we hand the gps over to the butchers and skinners who then follow our path and harvest the meat and skins. Also, there are hundreds of thousands of roos starving to death in some areas due to over population. We took a husband and wife team of protesters out one day and showed them starving and dying roos. She was in teers, he was not far off. Suffice to say, they are now on our side.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I always knew you could take a Kangaroo with a Catapult. Excellent kill..,

We saw some on the T.V. the other day regarding how they are trouble in many parts Down Under and I told my wife that I'd be stoning those roos with my slingshot for their meat.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love it you killed Skippy the Bush Kangaroo


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Very old photo of a small roo taken using a Daisy F16 and 12mm steel ball ammo.


its only a baby.
but nice shot


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Outstanding effort and very believable.

The old daisy elastics were absolutely fantastic, if a bit temperamental and short-lived. I had many a kill and one that was not a kangaroo but on this level with them. Of course some idiot changed the composition of them and now I feel they suck and retaliated by joining the Chain Gang.

Fantastic post and a truly supreme credit to the resortera. I am a very jealous man! I


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

huey224 said:


> Outstanding effort and very believable.
> 
> The old daisy elastics were absolutely fantastic, if a bit temperamental and short-lived. I had many a kill and one that was not a kangaroo but on this level with them. Of course some idiot changed the composition of them and now I feel they suck and retaliated by joining the Chain Gang.
> 
> Fantastic post and a truly supreme credit to the resortera. I am a very jealous man! I


Yes I noticed this. After I wore out my first 2 sets of bands that came with it (they never broke, just lost all their power), I ordered 2 more and the new ones came with these weird plastic things attaching the pouch, (I didn't realised the rubber type had changed) . They were nowhere near as good and it was at this point I retired the daisy. Now I have discovered Thera-Tube I might have a go at making a new set or possibly attaching a set of flats as described in another post I read here (sorry can't remember who posted it)


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't hate you for your actions with the roos Hrawk......I completely understand, some times we make mistakes (as with the female) but we just have to do our best to make up for them. Two wrongs certainly don't make a right, and it sounds like you made the right choice by sparing the joey from prolonged suffering.

All I can say further is nice shot, my daisy tubes at the moment are not too old but have lasted quite long and shot well so I think they may be of the old formula you and Jmp speak of.

Also, what thera-tube do you use?

Cheers - John


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Man that's rough to read and imagine, but obviously worse to have to live and do. But quite refreshing in that it's the truth and not designed to make us feel good about everything.

The old Daisy tube had a yellow outer skin and natural latex-coloured inner layer. The new piece of junk ones are solid yellow and solid sucky, too.

I have NOT tried it myself, but I see a lot of people making hunting rigs on this forum with the Theratube Green and some opting for the Red for an easier draw. PM Dayhiker about the green as I know he's got some strapped up with it and with the amound of his experience he can give you a good idea of whether it's worth working with.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Why would you hunt a roo you ass.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

RatSlucker said:


> Why would you hunt a roo you ***.


This topic is 6 1/2 years old and all participants have left . :read:

Why do you sluck rats ?


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Because I like slucking rats.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

RatSlucker said:


> Why would you hunt a roo you ***.


Its a rabbitt to them. 
Remember- different countries, different game for hunting. Ausies hunting roos is like americans hunting deer.


----------

